# What's Up with Virginia Beach rentees?



## sjuhawk_jd (May 22, 2012)

For some reason, I get some of the worst inquiries from my Virginia Beach listings for Prime summer season rentals (I own at Ocean key, Ocean Sands, Ocean Beach Club, and Four Sails):

(1) offering less than 50% of the asking price, with over 2 months before check in date
(2) asking for actual pictures of the unit they are going to get
(3) saying that somebody else is giving them this week for $700, so will I take $700, 
etc.

Now, some of this happens on rental listings for other resort areas also, but Virginia beach stands out on this type of "cheap" stuff. Is this widespread?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 22, 2012)

You ever think that maybe its you charging too much? Sure 1 out of 100 people will over pay for things...But when the majority is telling you your prices are too high, you should take notice


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 22, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> You ever think that maybe its you charging too much? Sure 1 out of 100 people will over pay for things...But when the majority is telling you your prices are too high, you should take notice



Here we go again. Thanks for your usual valuable insight 

I just read the last one from you. Do not have to read anymore.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 22, 2012)

*I have lots of VA Beach timeshares also, and I haven't experienced that this year.*

I rented all mine out so far except two.  Everyone paid the listed amount, except one and I only had to go down $100.  

I just don't get the line, "someone else is renting for $700, so......"  Why didn't they just rent from the other person?

I did just rent an early June week for $850 and checked VSA's site for their rental fees for the same week and size unit.  Boy, big difference between their cost and mine.  I originally started out listing it for $1195 six months out, dropped it to $995 ninety days out and to $850 30 days out.  I'm happy with that amount.  The person that rented hoped to get an additional night and that's when I checked the site.  With my owner discount, it was still going to be about $200 per night.

You just have to take the low-ballers with a grain of salt or adjust your pricing if that's all you're getting.  It might be a sign your pricing is too high for the area because there are others willing to rent their weeks cheaper.  Sorry, I might be one of them.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (May 22, 2012)

Egret1986 said:


> adjust your pricing if that's all you're getting.  It might be a sign your pricing is too high for the area because there are others willing to rent their weeks cheaper.  Sorry, I might be one of them.



.:whoopie:.


----------



## antjmar (May 22, 2012)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> For some reason, I get some of the worst inquiries from my Virginia Beach listings for Prime summer season rentals (I own at Ocean key, Ocean Sands, Ocean Beach Club, and Four Sails):
> 
> (1) offering less than 50% of the asking price, with over 2 months before check in date
> (2) asking for actual pictures of the unit they are going to get
> ...


I had an offer on ebay of $500:hysterical: for a $1350 (asking) 4th of July week in Myrtle beach!  Thought it was a joke and then saw that he was trying to rent at the same resort for  more than I was!


----------



## pedro47 (May 22, 2012)

To renters this may be a quick selling point. Right now reg gas is @ 3.45per gal at VA Beach.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 22, 2012)

I'm not a renter, though I did rent my Ocean Watch week out for this year.  My unit rented in less than a month and for asking price, but the whole process made me anxious, and I probably won't do it, again.

I had great success with Redweek.com.  It was expensive to join and list, but it worked.  I got a lot of wierd offers from listing my unit here on TUG.  Lots of odd offers, like would I do a trade, instead.  

I also posted a rental wanted add here on tug and a private exchange offer on tug and got odd responses.  NO ONE who responded to my private exchange adds on tug responded appropriately.  I actually got some good responses to my rental wanted add, but well after I had already found something to rent.  For months, I had no response to my renatal wanted, so I made other arrangements and then I got flooded with great offers to rent exactly what I wanted, but it was too late.

So, I think a lot of your success will be dependant on where you list.  And getting odd ball offers is just to be expected.  Obviously, you have to be careful with your asking price, but I think more has to do with where you advertise.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 22, 2012)

*I list on several sites.  I find I get more serious inquiries on sites that charge.*



jdunn1 said:


> So, I think a lot of your success will be dependant on where you list.  And getting odd ball offers is just to be expected.  Obviously, you have to be careful with your asking price, but I think more has to do with where you advertise.



I haven't listed any rentals on Redweek, only "for sale".  I list on MyResortNetwork with great success.  But I definitely don't discount the free rental listing on Craigslist because I have great success there also.  You just have to deal with the spammers, scammers, and other types.  But, hey, it's free and I rent many weeks there.

As many have stated previously, the more places that you list, the greater your odds at success.  Ultimately though, pricing your rental competitively is the biggest success factor.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 23, 2012)

I have never rented my unit, but I have rented FROM owners. I will tell you that some of the "FOR RENT" ads I have seen are worded "funny" and that sometimes makes would be renters suspicious. I have also received some unusual responses to my Rental Wish Ads that have caused me to not answer them back. However, I realize that they may have been legit, just the way they were written were a turn off. If I was to respond to them, I would have to ask a bunch of questions to put me at ease that the poster is not a scammer. A renter wants to feel that the rental is legitimate and so I do not think asking for a few pictures is odd. I personally have asked if there was any leeway in the price and go from there, but if there is no negotiating, I usually will still rent at the asking price. After all, if the price was too high I wouldn't have responded to the ad in the first place.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 23, 2012)

*Yesterday, I rented from an owner in VA Beach and rented my week in VA Beach!*



Egret1986 said:


> I rented all mine out so far except two.  Everyone paid the listed amount, except one and I only had to go down $100.



Rented another at my asking price last night.  Only one to go!  It was a July 4th week.  Initially, I started out asking $1195.  At 60 days out, dropped it to $1100.  At 45 days, I dropped it to $995.  Again, I'm happy with the amount.



mpumilia said:


> I have never rented my unit, but I have rented FROM owners. I will tell you that some of the "FOR RENT" ads I have seen are worded "funny" and that sometimes makes would be renters suspicious. I have also received some unusual responses to my Rental Wish Ads that have caused me to not answer them back. However, I realize that they may have been legit, just the way they were written were a turn off. If I was to respond to them, I would have to ask a bunch of questions to put me at ease that the poster is not a scammer. A renter wants to feel that the rental is legitimate and so I do not think asking for a few pictures is odd. I personally have asked if there was any leeway in the price and go from there, but if there is no negotiating, I usually will still rent at the asking price. After all, if the price was too high I wouldn't have responded to the ad in the first place.



Yesterday, I rented a Virginia Beach unit for the dates that I needed in June.  It was an incredible price, listed on Craigslist ($450).  I emailed the owner, and pleaded my case.  She said that she had a lot of interest, but that my email put me at the top of the list because of the need for my boys' graduation.  I didn't have any questions nor require any pictures because I'm familiar with the property and area.  I'm thrilled.  I've made my sons happy and their out-of-town uncle happy, all of whom will be using the unit. 

Of course I'm happy because everyone else is happy and I got a fabulous deal without negotiation.  I don't like to negotiate when I'm renting someone else's property.  I was close on another one that I saw on eBay that had best offer, but I avoided having to do that.  :whoopie:


----------

